# Epc and check engine light



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey guys took traction controll off to spin tires a bit and before i could even spin them my car fell on its face epc light came on then the check engine light aswell now the car is really slow and wont go past about 3 or 4 rpms with no power also cranks awhile before starting any ideas help please :banghead::banghead::banghead: my car is a 2008 gti fsi bpy


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

jkroll said:


> Hey guys took traction controll off to spin tires a bit and before i could even spin them my car fell on its face epc light came on then the check engine light aswell now the car is really slow and wont go past about 3 or 4 rpms with no power also cranks awhile before starting any ideas help please :banghead::banghead::banghead: my car is a 2008 gti fsi bpy


Scan the vehicle. 

I bet you'll either have a throttle or flapper related code.


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

scanned it and got code p2294 fuel pressure regulator 2 ctrl circuit


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

please help wat should i do


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

vagcom it.


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

anyone:banghead:


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

so i found my sensor on the top of my fuel pressure regulator whitch is located by the fuel rail is cracked i checked if there was power running threw the sensor and it is still working fine so whats the problem please someone help me out :banghead:


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

up


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

145 views and no one can help damn


----------



## psychlow (Sep 21, 2006)

08852 P2294 004
Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve -N276-
Open circuit

I believe the ECU is saying the regulator isn't hooked up. If it actually *IS* hooked up, it's bit the dust if you cleared the code and it still comes back.


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

yea thats how mine looks so if its done buy that whole regulator or just the sensor to solve the problem or what needs to be done for the car to run like it was ? and thank you man for trying to help lol ive been driving to work dont have another car and its bugging me lol


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

o and cleared the check engine light but the epc was still on as soon as i starded to move the check engine light came back on and a tech (not a vw tech ) checked to see if their was power to everything still and he said there was


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

also had a overboost code about a week before this but ignored it donno if that helps


----------



## psychlow (Sep 21, 2006)

It looks like you'll need to replace the regulator. The ECU isn't reporting any errors with the pressure sensor, just the regulator itself. I'm not sure about this, but you may need to vag-com it afterwards to perform a fuel pressure adaptation. And no worries man, glad to help if I can.


----------



## TC554 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey I am having the same exact problem with my 08 gti what ended up being the problem


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

would love to hear what happend because I am just now dealing with this on my 08 passat


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

New HPFP


----------



## Bender. (Mar 8, 2010)

Two weeks in from this - totally fix your issue?


----------



## DREW88MK5 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have u found the part I had exactly the same problem and that connector that u said is cracked is what I see as well. What part is that called cuz auto zone doesn't know what that is


----------



## DREW88MK5 (Apr 8, 2012)

what im looking at is its a n276 valve on top of the hpfp but i cant find where i can buy a replacement without buying a rebuild kit from hpfpupgrade.com for 500 bucks :banghead: 

anybody know what can be a fix?


----------



## Bo Toichi (Jan 15, 2013)

Go to ebayyou can find a brand new pump for $200.00-ish sometimes or a used one. That is fubar'd you need a NEW or used pump.


----------



## Bo Toichi (Jan 15, 2013)

Just bought one on ebay,$200.00 brand new in box,comes with cam follower and low pressure sensor,he has 3 left.


----------



## DREW88MK5 (Apr 8, 2012)

I just bought a new one from apr but that fixed my problem, I wouldn't get another replacement if it will just break again


----------



## 0hi0GTI (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm having the same issue with the same code. 07 gti. The n276 valve broke on the Apr hpfp. I put the stock pump back on and it didn't fix. I bought a new regulator from hpfpugrade.com for $230 and installed it tonight and no fix. The two prongs that run through the top of the n276 connector sparked once. Is it possible I fried some wires. I also replaced my 167 fuel pump relay. I really don't want to go to the dealer and get pockets drained. And yes u can buy just a new n276 from hpfpupgrade .com, you just have to call them.


----------



## DREW88MK5 (Apr 8, 2012)

0hi0GTI said:


> I'm having the same issue with the same code. 07 gti. The n276 valve broke on the Apr hpfp. I put the stock pump back on and it didn't fix. I bought a new regulator from hpfpugrade.com for $230 and installed it tonight and no fix. The two prongs that run through the top of the n276 connector sparked once. Is it possible I fried some wires. I also replaced my 167 fuel pump relay. I really don't want to go to the dealer and get pockets drained. And yes u can buy just a new n276 from hpfpupgrade .com, you just have to call them.


if the apr hpfp is fried im sure they can warranty it even though the n276 valve is busted right? I mean if u replaced and still no fix.


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

I have the same problem. Changed the hpfp and cam follower and the problem continues. I have 0 boost


----------

